# VB Data Report - Setting Paper size at runtime



## valar (Oct 6, 2008)

I have two printers , one is 80 column and other is 132 column printer connected to my system.

I set 80 column printer as default printer which I am using mostly. In Visual basic When I run the application to show the datareport1 by giving command datareport1.show, It gives the error message 
"Report Width is Larger than Paper Width".
datareport1 is of A3 size. I want to only view datareport1 without taking print.

How to set the papersize at runtime for the datareport ?

Please Help...


----------

